# Google Maps Send to Car



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a new car with Tech package. I did ED and PCD and none of the connected services were setup at the times of delivery. Had to go to the dealer to complete ConnectedDrive setup. Most of the stuff works: RTTI, BMW Online, BMW Remote app (with one exception).

What I cannot do is to send location info from BMW Remote app or from Google Maps. Remote apps does not report success or error. Google says the 'Your destination has been sent.', but nothing appears in Messages.

Contacted BMW Genius, and they told me that they have a system-wide issue with Google Send to Car service right now. And that this service used by Connected app. 

Does anyone else is currently experiencing problems with sending location via Google Maps or Connected app?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Actually I have started using the speech input (press that button on your steering wheel) and have found that it's the best way of all to tell the navigation system where to take you.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Actually, I use 4 ways to get location to car: Google Maps send to car, My BMW Remote, Windows 8 Send to BMW, and voice


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

I just tried it from Google Maps. Seems to work fine. Appears as a message in the phone part of iDrive.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

alocksley said:


> I just tried it from Google Maps. Seems to work fine. Appears as a message in the phone part of iDrive.


Still doesn't work for me. ;-( BMW Genius is looking into it.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Really, learn to use Voice Command. It's like falling off a log it's so easy. Wish I'd learned it months ago.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> Really, learn to use Voice Command. It's like falling off a log it's so easy. Wish I'd learned it months ago.


You are confused. I'm sitting here working on my correspondence, and it's a half-dozen clicks to Sent to Car - if it works. While I'm driving, I am driving, and not dicking with the computer.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok... Send to car does work, but I I'll probably never use it again because the voice command is so very much simpler to use.

Nav, Enter location, press Voice Command, done.


----------



## Remyrw (Oct 20, 2015)

Send to Car works for me, along with the other options. I like it because very often if I'm planning a trip I'm using google already and it's a fast easy solution. I've only had the car a few days now but played with all the methods and have to say that voice is the best IN CAR solution unless you don't know the address and don't have it saved. The BMW app is ok but I'd only use it if I didn't have a regular computer available. I haven't tried it yet but I'm told google maps on the phone doesn't have the send to car function.

I do have to say that it was hysterical when I was picking up the car and the salesman demo'd the voice commands for navigation. I was headed to dinner from the dealer and we tried to enter the restaurant address. It wanted to send me to Puerto Rico (from Watertown, CT). What's better, it HAD A ROUTE. I'd love to know how it planned to handle that small detail of an ocean gap. It hasn't been that stupid since, so maybe it was just new car issues. I've noticed some other minor quirks of the entertainment system went away over a couple days as well and I put them down to the car importing data and "learning" my voice and such.


----------

